# Where can I buy probiotics?



## dman77 (Jun 17, 2009)

I want to combine and make my own probiotics in some empty capsules? Does anyone know where I can buy L. plantarum 229V by itself?I want to combine this with another?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well here it is by itself.http://www.metagenics.com/products/detail.asp?pid=573You might just be able to take one of their capsules with whatever the other strain is if you can get it buy itself. I don' t know that you could buy it in bulk.


----------



## dman77 (Jun 17, 2009)

Thank you. I want to combine this from a suggestion from another poster on here. It will be spliced with Bifidobacterium infantis 35624, flavanoids, and AO's.But I havent figured out what AO's could be yet. This indivudual told me the recipe but has not informed me what the AO's is yet?


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi mateThey are anti oxidants. provex cv is a very good suppliment for that. look up overitnow for some info on it. (do a member search and say Ian sent you!)Give the probiotics a good few weeks, if you dont see any improvement after that, move on to different strains or try something else. they worked for me, and generally have very good results in trials, but they dont work for everyone, sadly you have got to find teh right ones for you personally, but its a good place to start. cheersIan


----------



## dman77 (Jun 17, 2009)

Ian,Thanks for the response. Do you know where is a good place to get Bifidobacterium infantis 35624?Any good web sites? I have only seen that one strain in Align? Is there anywhere else to get it?


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

try and google it. i know it is available as a seperate strain, but i cant reccomend any one website as i have never brought it from any of them. if you can find a naturopath, they may be able to help.cheersIan


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I think Align is the only brand with that strain, but I haven't really done a complete search.Is there some reason you don't want to buy it from the people that developed it?


----------



## dman77 (Jun 17, 2009)

Well the only reason I am looking elsewhere is I have read that Align has sugar added to their ingrediants.


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi mateHere is a company in teh UK that supply it in powder form, BUT BEWARE, it is seated in FOS. if you can tolerate it. (this company is reputable as they source their probiotics from a company that i have tested product from over teh years.http://www.yournutritionshop.co.uk/shopexd...CFd0B4wodvzvfQw where abouts are you in teh world? i grow mine so i never have to buy it anywhere, if you are in teh US i havent got the faintest idea where a reliable source could be found.cheersIan


----------



## dman77 (Jun 17, 2009)

Ian,Isnt bioflavanoids and AO's the same thing? For instance there are flavanoids in Provex CV


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Antioxidants is a general category that includes lots of things that are not flavanoids.


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

HiI couldent have put it any better my self. (Thanks K). Provex generally covers all teh angles as far as flavenoids etc are concerned. i created cocktail that included all kinds of things like Hoodia, Glutamine, grape seed, milk thistle, lycopene (tomato and grapefruit extrcts), Lutein (Greens) CoQ10, i just went to town on it and added a whole load of vitamins and minerals as well in amounts that i was comfortable with reguardless of RDA, based on my own body levelos of vitamins and minerals and my metabolism etc, then i added the probiotic. this was after i had spent years trying different probiotics. then followed a long time of dosage adjustment and ingredient changes untill eventually i felt that my body as a whole had healed enough to go on the probiotics alone. for me personally teh probiotic alone was teh part of the tretment that sorted my digestive system out. the supplimentals fixed teh rest of my body that had become broken through years of digestive issues. this worked for me, and it worked extremely well. BUT it may not work for you. it is worth a try, but my cocktail was custom made by me based on what i felt i needed. now i only take one probiotic daily in a maintanance dose my whole cocktiail of supps and many different strains of probiotics every few months for 4 weeks, and get my AO/Flavenoids/Vitamins/Minerals and acids from teh food that i eat, alot of which i grow myself (Vegetables.)Grab some provex or something like it, grab some probiotics and give them a shot. you have nothing to loose, but if it dosent work, move on to the next treatment. The best bit is that all this stuff is actually good for you so you cant go fr wrong!CheersIan


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Melaleuca, which makes Provex CV, just released a study, completed by Brunswick Labs, that shows it has 6 times the anti-oxidative power as the average AO juice (Noni, Mangosteen, Acai and Juice Plus included in the study.) It's strength comes from its super-absorbancy; but if supplements are not your thing, Welch's Grape juice came in second. I don't know if it has any effect on blood platelet aggregation and I don't know if it would have any affect on our conditions; but 8 oz a day ought to help with your oxidative load. Mark


----------

